# What is an Encore worth



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Just curious what a Thompson/Center Encore 209-50 is worth? It is in excellent condition.

I know what the Leupold Scope/rings/mount is worth, so just curious about the gun without those things.

I've been out of hunting for a while and don't know what these are selling for.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Blued action with a ss barrel............what do u want fer it..?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Whatever someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

Just the gun ... in 95%(or so) condition is worth approx. $450. If it were the Pro Hunter frame it would be worth another $75 or so. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> Blued action with a ss barrel............what do u want fer it..?


The barrel isn't stainless, It was just the lighting that made it look that way.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> Just the gun ... in 95%(or so) condition is worth approx. $450. If it were the Pro Hunter frame it would be worth another $75 or so. --- SAWMAN


Check out gunbroker.com and then go from there, sawman ain't to far off:zorro: sell it for what you want to get out of it, test the market:zorro:









*ARMSLIST*

Firearms Classifieds 
<LI class=menu-info> <LI class="menu-option menu-createlisting"> *Create a Listing*

<LI class="menu-option menu-search"> Power Search 
Home 
United States  
Muzzle Loaders 
Search 
For Sale: Thompson center 50.cal 
« Previous Item | Next Item » 
*For Sale: Thompson center 50.cal *

Price: $ 500 Seller: Private Party Account: Unregistered Listings by this user
Listed On: Monday, November 24, 2014 Listed In: Muzzle Loaders Location: Mt Washington, Louisville, Kentucky - Map 

Manufacturer: Thompson Center Caliber: 50 Black Powder Firearm Type: Muzzle Loader Flag | 

 Favorite $500obo call or text 502-428-5902


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

A new receiver is 499.00 "Just receiver" so with yours being used and looks in good shape if barrel is not pitted 400ish.. plus what ya want for accessories..


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

bobinbusan said:


> Check out gunbroker.com and then go from there, sawman ain't to far off:zorro: sell it for what you want to get out of it, test the market:zorro:


 Thanks for the link to ArmsList and for finding a similar gun. I just signed up with them yesterday to sell a slug gun with a rifled barrel. Now that I have an idea on the pricing, I went ahead and listed the Encore on the Florida/Panama City Arms List site

I will respect PFF policy of no firearm sales and will avoid sales talks/negotiations on here, but will give preference to anyone who contacts me through arms list and tells me they're from PFF.

Thanks to all who took the time to provide input. I had someone outside of PFF tell me that they thought it was worth $250. I'm glad I asked here instead of taking his advice.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Skeeterdone said:


> A new receiver is 499.00 "Just receiver" so with yours being used and looks in good shape if barrel is not pitted 400ish.. plus what ya want for accessories..


Yeah. Mine isn't pitted and is in excellent shape. I ALWAYS cleaned it after shooting/using it. I know what that black powder can do to them so I took the time to disassemble, clean, reassemble and then wipe down afterwards.

I inherited an old style muzzle loader from my father-in-law and his was in awful shape because he didn't take care of it. My dad taught me to take care of my tools and I always have, especially when it comes to my firearms. If you don't have time to clean them, then don't use them.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

Yeah,like Bob sez ... Gunbroker ... BUT ... make sure you understand that the asking price might just not be the same as the actual selling price. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

SAWMAN said:


> Yeah,like Bob sez ... Gunbroker ... BUT ... make sure you understand that the asking price might just not be the same as the actual selling price. --- SAWMAN


Do you know if I would need an FFL to ship this gun? I know you don't need one for normal black powder guns, but not sure since the encore can be fitted with other barrels.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Just the gun ... in 95%(or so) condition is worth approx. $450. If it were the Pro Hunter frame it would be worth another $75 or so. --- SAWMAN


What is the difference in the encore and the pro hunter? Swing hammer and stock?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> Do you know if I would need an FFL to ship this gun? I know you don't need one for normal black powder guns, but not sure since the encore can be fitted with other barrels.


Yes, since the encore is capable of becoming a center fire rifle it must go through an ffl holder if it is sold across state lines. If it stays within the borders of the state then no ffl needed.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Rickpcfl said:


> Yeah. Mine isn't pitted and is in excellent shape. I ALWAYS cleaned it after shooting/using it. I know what that black powder can do to them so I took the time to disassemble, clean, reassemble and then wipe down afterwards.
> 
> I inherited an old style muzzle loader from my father-in-law and his was in awful shape because he didn't take care of it. My dad taught me to take care of my tools and I always have, especially when it comes to my firearms. If you don't have time to clean them, then don't use them.


My son is in charge of the gun department at Gander mtn. up in Mich. Those were the numbers he gave me. He also said they would probably give ya about 175.00- 200.00 trade in at gander.. WooHoo!! They pay 50% of what they would ask for it. Good luck in your sales! Aim high you can always come down some..


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Skeeterdone said:


> My son is in charge of the gun department at Gander mtn. up in Mich. Those were the numbers he gave me. He also said they would probably give ya about 175.00- 200.00 trade in at gander.. WooHoo!! They pay 50% of what they would ask for it. Good luck in your sales! Aim high you can always come down some..


I love the Gander Mountain stores I have been to. The one in Kansas City has a superb museum and animal displays.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have sold 2 guns on gunbroker.com in the last month. First I paid $2.95 for an appraisal from Gun Book Values. One of the guns was a Remington 1146 28 guage skeet. I had no idea what it was worth and the appraisal said in 100% condition $810. I listed it for $800 and it sold in 2 days. The other gun was a Savage Model 24 30-30 over 12 guage. The appraisal said $450. I listed it for $600 because it had a scope mounted. It sold in 1 day. My fees for selling with gunbroker.com was about $35. I highly recommend them. Now I have $1400 to buy a gun that I really want.


----------

